# A good morning at Strawberry. (1/11/2014)



## TheGreenHornet (Nov 4, 2009)

Saturday morning 1-11-2014. We got to the Ladders and set up about 6:30 a.m. and fished until about 10:00 a.m. The action seemed steady from start until about 9:15. We had at least as many get off the hook or break as we landed. It seemed like we landed about 8 fish all over 16 inches. We only landed two rainbows and we got to keep one over the slot right at 22 inches and 3 and 1/2 pounds. Most were 19 inch cuts. We fished in 17' of water just about a foot off the bottom. We all used some version of small tub jig tipped with a meal worm. One of the best parts beside the company was the homemade sausage and bacon breakfast burritos wrapped in tinfoil heated in a bathroom shower soap wire basket hanging from our two burner "Mr. Heater". I'm not sure the air temperature but it was rather warm for up there, maybe 15 degrees and about 7 or so inches of ice. I counted about 40 groups of fisherpeoples in that area at the time we left. I filleted the trout and cooked them on a cedar plank on the grill seasoned with butter, basil, lemon pepper, salt, garlic which turned out super good. I wish I took a picture of the cooked fish because it was like a Picasso painting to my eyes and belly.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like a wax worm on the jig.:shock::shock:

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Fishrmn! Because of interaction from this forum, I've learned quite a bit. It wasn't too long ago when I learned how to better identify a Cutthroat from a similar response. Now I know what a wax worm is. The meal worms are a little waxy looking, so I assumed...bad by me. Thanks again.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice lookin cutthroat! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I've heard of cooking duck on a cedar plank similiar to the above mentioned process. Then you would throw away the duck and eat the cedar plank. It sounded like a preferable recipe with the many ways I've tried to eat duck. Bet the fish were really tasty however!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

That looks like fun. Thanks for sharing!!


----------

